# dezentraler Stoß zweier Kugeln



## Chrois (7. Jan 2011)

Hey, 
schreibe gerade ein Programm bei dem zwei Kugeln kollidieren nach dem Tutorial von Elastischer Stoß. Im Beispiel wird nicht mit Vektoren gearbeitet, sondern mit Winkel und Geschwindigkeiten. Mein Problem ist nun die Programmierung dieser Zeilen für Vektoren umzuschreiben: 

// Winkel anpassen wg. y-Achse nach unten
		if ((u1y > 0) & (this.getRichtung() < 180)) this.setRichtung(this.getRichtung() + 180);
		if ((u1y < 0) & (this.getRichtung() > 180)) this.setRichtung(this.getRichtung() - 180);
		if ((u2y > 0) & (kugel2.getRichtung() < 180)) kugel2.setRichtung(kugel2.getRichtung() + 180);
		if ((u2y < 0) & (kugel2.getRichtung() > 180)) kugel2.setRichtung(kugel2.getRichtung() - 180);

Währe nett wenn mir jmd dabei helfen könnte!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Andi_CH (7. Jan 2011)

Geschwindigkeiten und deren Winkel sind Vektoren in polarer Form! Das sei einfach mal so gesagt.

Wobei hefen? Das ist ja schon Java???


----------



## Chrois (7. Jan 2011)

Ich habe meine Vektoren in Geschwindigkeit in x-Richtung und in y-Richtung angegeben und komm jetzt nicht drauf, wie ich die Bedingung "(this.getRichtung() < 180)" oder die Anweisung "this.setRichtung(this.getRichtung() + 180)" mit der anderen Vektorenschreibweise ausdrücken kann.


----------



## Andi_CH (10. Jan 2011)

Ach es geht um Koordinatentransformation von rechtwinkligen zu Polarkoordinaten - sag das doch gleich.

Sollte alles hier ersichtlich sein.


----------

